# Tivo online in home streaming choppy



## speed_phreak (Apr 6, 2006)

Hello,

Does anyone else out there actually use tivo online for in home streaming to a PC? I have been using this but have found it to be very choppy. The audio is usually pretty stable, but the video can be all over the place jumping, pausing, just choppy. 

I am streaming to a new Windows 10 PC with a i7-6700 with 16GB of ram. The CPU sits at about 10% and I usually have at least 8GB of ram available at any given time. I am using the latest version of Flash. I have tried both Chrome and Mozilla with similar results. I have also tried full screen vs the small windows with similar results. I have tried turning off "Enable hardware acceleration" in Flash. 

I have a Roamio Pro connected to Ethernet (using a Netgear Moca 1.1 adapter).

I typically watch shows that are currently recording (live), but I experience similar results when watching completed recordings. 

Any ideas? Anyone else experience similar results?

Thanks!


----------



## speed_phreak (Apr 6, 2006)

I just uninstalled Chrome 32bit and installed Chrome 64bit and this seems to have improved performance... I will keep an eye on it...


----------



## OhFiddle (Dec 11, 2006)

I think they made some change in the last week or two. When I started using the site for in house streaming back in October it was very buggy.http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=533349

Then they seemed to have changed something and is started working significantly better with less frequent dropped connections, freezing, and overall weirdness.

Now for the last week or two is has become completely unwatchable in my Opera browser (same engine as Chrome). Audio and video stuttering and freezing non stop. I switched to Firefox and it didn't stutter, but has issues again with losing the connection and fast-forwarding and rewinding just like before. I know they changed something because suddenly the captions button seems to sort of work (only in Firefox though). They are still kind of useless though because they are super tiny and for some reason show up in random places on the screen instead of at the bottom??


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Slingbox still works much better for in or out of home streaming, and as a bonus you get to enjoy SkipMode when using Sling which you don't get with online or mobile apps.


----------



## OhFiddle (Dec 11, 2006)

speed_phreak said:


> I just uninstalled Chrome 32bit and installed Chrome 64bit and this seems to have improved performance... I will keep an eye on it...


I just tried installing the 64 bit chrome (already had 32 bit) to try it. It automatically replaced the 32 bit version. The flash player wouldn't load at all on any site. On the Tivo site it just keeps loading with the blue spinning circle. On the Adobe site it said couldn't load plugin. I tried reinstalling flash thinking it would add a special 64 bit plugin that would work in Chrome..nope. Even tried a reboot with no luck.

Did you have to do something special to get flash to work with 64 bit Chrome? I'm on Windows 7.


----------



## speed_phreak (Apr 6, 2006)

Chrome did the same to me when I just installed Chrome 64 bit over the 32bit install. I had to uninstall Chrome 32 and install Chrome 64 before I could play videos from Tivo online. Flash is embedded into Chrome.


----------



## speed_phreak (Apr 6, 2006)

moyekj said:


> Slingbox still works much better for in or out of home streaming, and as a bonus you get to enjoy SkipMode when using Sling which you don't get with online or mobile apps.


I appreciate the response and I am sure I would have a better experience, but i just can't justify buying a slingbox when the Roamio Pro is supposed to provide this functionality natively. Doesn't this solution also require a mini? So I have to plug in two more wall warts and spend another $300 to duplicate functionality? just sayin...

Chrome 64bit seems to be a slight improvement. I havent had a stream die yet, but i still do get a little chop here and there...


----------



## OhFiddle (Dec 11, 2006)

I did finally get the flash to work in Chrome 64 bit, but it took a bit of Googling to figure it out. I tried completely uninstalling it and reinstalling it, but it still wouldn't work. Maybe if I had selected to remove all the associated user files too it would have worked? It showed the proper integrated flash (pepper one) was installed and enabled but it still wouldn't load.

I found some posts about having to rename the dll for it or delete the folder containing it inside the user folder. Then when Chrome loads it recreates it and uses an older version of flash instead. So it loads now, but is just as horribly choppy as it is in Opera. Both those browsers use the same type of plugin for flash, while Firefox uses a different type... so that's probably the issue (at least for me) with these latest changes.

I also don't really want to go the Slingbox route. The ability to stream recordings to a browser or app was a real plus when deciding to upgrade to the Roamio. It seems like since it is on the same network and all hard-wired it should work a lot better than it does. Streaming to my tablet with the app over wifi works great, the computer browser method should work better not worse.


----------



## speed_phreak (Apr 6, 2006)

OhFiddle said:


> I also don't really want to go the Slingbox route. The ability to stream recordings to a browser or app was a real plus when deciding to upgrade to the Roamio. It seems like since it is on the same network and all hard-wired it should work a lot better than it does. Streaming to my tablet with the app over wifi works great, the computer browser method should work better not worse.


THIS!

I agree with all points. I also seem to get better performance when streaming on my Android phone using the Tivo app. There is no reason why the in home streaming using Tivo onine should be this bad.

I think our only option here is to contact support @ tivo to get our issues logged. They certainly don't come here looking for problems. I am going to create a case with them via their online support form and link to this thread:

https://support.tivo.com/CreateCaseFromSupport

You may want to do this as well to bring more attention to the issue.

Did Chrome 64bit give you any improvement?


----------



## OhFiddle (Dec 11, 2006)

I'll probably give it a day or two before contacting Tivo about it. With these types of things it seems like companies (not just specifically Tivo) always assume the problem is on your end and take you through a bunch of steps with no resolution. Then some time passes and it's magically fixed. I might have thought the latest problem was caused by a Flash update. But, I tried Flash on other sites for video streaming in all the browsers and it was totally fine. HTML5 and Silverlight video players work fine too in all my browsers.

I'm beginning to think very few people use the Tivo website for streaming since I rarely see posts about it here.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Just to confirm, I'm seeing this with Chrome 49.0.2623.87 (64-bit) on OSX 10.11.3 on a 2013 MacBook Air 13" with 8GB RAM. Saw it on both HD and SD content. Browser and PC have both been recently restarted and definitely don't have anything else hogging memory or cpu. Like OhFiddle, other sites with either Flash or HTML5 video aren't having any issues for me.

I am 100% certain this same laptop was previously able to locally playback my recordings from tivo online without stuttering. Can't say when things changed, as I really don't use the feature often. I'd still prefer it to work when I happen to want to use it though!!


----------



## tbonecopper (Jul 19, 2010)

Been seeing it here for a least a week. 

Windows 10, 64 bit OS , Chrome Version 49.0.2623.87 m 32 bit

I've had to resort to using Firefox to eliminate most of it. Posted on the TiVo facebook, but "they weren't aware of it" or something. Advised I uninstall and reinstall Chrome... lol LOL ! ! 

Extremely irritating. Seems it happened with a recent Chrome update.


----------



## OhFiddle (Dec 11, 2006)

Well it's sort of reassuring to know other people are having the same issue. Maybe it's caused by an Adobe Flash update or an update to the Tivo site that makes them no longer work well together. It definitely worked significantly better with Firefox than Chrome browsers, probably because they use a different type of plugin to play Flash.

I just started watching something on the Tivo site around 11pm tonight in Firefox and it locked up less than 5 minutes in. When I reloaded the page all the little green play buttons were gone, so maybe they are working on it now.


----------



## speed_phreak (Apr 6, 2006)

Good, I am glad to hear it is not just me too. I have created a support case with tivo and I have posted on their own support forum here:

https://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/f...D=11280529&channelID=10&portalPageId=10432560

Eventually, the "we haven't had any other complaints about that" excuse isn't going to work anymore...

It is quite possible that a flash update caused the issue, but by deciding to use flash in the first place, tivo put this on themselves... The sooner they drop flash in favor of HTML5 the better...


----------



## borabora (Aug 30, 2007)

I have noticed this problem as well. Seems to have started within last 2 weeks using Chrome on either PC or Mac. I did a bunch of trouble shooting, including resets and Flash Player adjustments with no results. Then I installed Flash with Safari and it works without a problem.

I suspect that this problem is specific to Chrome or the version of Adobe Flash embedded in the latest version of Chrome. Not sure why it would show up in Opera or Firefox.

In any case if you are using a Mac, using Safari along with Flash should solve your problem. I suspect that the same is true for Microsoft Explorer or Edge -- but haven't tried it.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

borabora said:


> I have noticed this problem as well. Seems to have started within last 2 weeks using Chrome on either PC or Mac. I did a bunch of trouble shooting, including resets and Flash Player adjustments with no results. Then I installed Flash with Safari and it works without a problem.
> 
> I suspect that this problem is specific to Chrome or the version of Adobe Flash embedded in the latest version of Chrome. Not sure why it would show up in Opera or Firefox.
> 
> In any case if you are using a Mac, using Safari along with Flash should solve your problem. I suspect that the same is true for Microsoft Explorer or Edge -- but haven't tried it.


Safari with 9.0.3 with OSX 10.11.3 and Flash 21.0.0.182 confirmed working here too. Thanks. If I have some free time over the next couple days I'll try some other browser/plugin combos.


----------



## OhFiddle (Dec 11, 2006)

When I checked the Tivo site the other day after the play buttons returned it was no better. I went to the Adobe site and saw yet another Flash update just came out (21.0.0.197) and installed that today in Firefox and Opera. No difference at all. Unwatchable choppy audio and video and Chrome and Opera. Better in Firefox with audio that is fine, but video is not consistently smooth. Kind of makes me nauseous at times! My new 64 bit Chrome still shows an older version of Flash that is embedded, but still says Chrome is up to date. So I'm not sure how that works.

I noticed that around the time this all stopped working well, the gray bar that shows the video buffer no longer appears in any browser. It used to be that if I paused the video, the gray bar still kept moving forward. All fastforwarding was instantaneous unless I went past the buffer, then there would be a slight delay. Now there is no gray bar at all. Anyone else notice that? A design change or buffering not working?

I wish they would just use HTML5 already. Netflix runs so much better now and I like how that player automatically resizes to the window size.

I'm wondering how this Tivo streaming even works. Is it going directly from the Tivo to my computer and not leaving my network, or going to a Tivo server in between? I have used a Chromecast to cast video from my computer in the Chrome browser to a tv in the past and it was low quality. That's because it was sending the video from my computer out onto the internet and then streaming it back onto my network through the Chromecast. Is Tivo doing something similar here?


----------



## GPT999 (Jun 22, 2009)

I am having the same problems after upgrading from windows 7 64 to windows 10 64. Choppy video playback in chrome and explorer. Tried chrome 64 bit and it wouldn't even play!


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm not sure what the problem is. On my Win 10 box, with Firefox (45.0.1), streaming seems fine [edit] ok, not perfect, there is an occasional hiccup. With Chrome 64-bit (49.0.2623.108 m and 51.0.2690.0 canary) streaming is choppy. The former Chrome has the exact same version of Flash as Firefox, 21.0.0.197, while the latter Chrome has 21.0.0.204.

With Edge, I get the following error, "We are unable to detect your TiVo streaming device from this location. If you are currently away from home, streaming video is not supported at this time." With IE, I get an endless Spinning Blue Circle. Both of these seem wrong... not sure why this is happening. Both should be able to be able to at least play video. It occurs on my "production" (10586.164) and my Insider Preview (14291.1001) machine. (I think I need to reboot my TiVo, as the stream is in a bad state).


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

OhFiddle said:


> I'm wondering how this Tivo streaming even works. Is it going directly from the Tivo to my computer and not leaving my network, or going to a Tivo server in between? I have used a Chromecast to cast video from my computer in the Chrome browser to a tv in the past and it was low quality. That's because it was sending the video from my computer out onto the internet and then streaming it back onto my network through the Chromecast. Is Tivo doing something similar here?


Management of video playing is done through the TiVo Mind Server, but content is sent strictly through the local network. When playing a video, my PC shows I am receiving data at an average about 5Mbps, but my max upload speed to the internet is just 3Mbps. (pyTivo's push function works similarly).

Same with Chromecast. Heck, I can cast to my Chromecast without an internet connection. Seriously. Try disconnecting your internet. Cast to your Chromecast. Then browse and play an mp4 video you have stored on your computer. It will cast. Again, I get 5+ Mbps sending from my PC, which is faster than my internet connection (which doesn't actually matter in this test case, because my internet is physically disconnected).


----------



## OhFiddle (Dec 11, 2006)

justen_m said:


> Management of video playing is done through the TiVo Mind Server, but content is sent strictly through the local network. When playing a video, my PC shows I am receiving data at an average about 5Mbps, but my max upload speed to the internet is just 3Mbps. (pyTivo's push function works similarly).
> 
> Same with Chromecast. Heck, I can cast to my Chromecast without an internet connection. Seriously. Try disconnecting your internet. Cast to your Chromecast. Then browse and play an mp4 video you have stored on your computer. It will cast. Again, I get 5+ Mbps sending from my PC, which is faster than my internet connection (which doesn't actually matter in this test case, because my internet is physically disconnected).


Thanks, I was never sure how that was working! Maybe my Chromecast experience didn't work well because I was casting a streaming video instead of a one stored on my computer. Before we got the Roamio I was using Chromecast to cast Comcast On Demand video playing in my Chrome browser window to the Chromecast. I only used it occasionally when I missed a recording for some reason, since our old Tivo could not do On Demand. I don't think I ever tried casting a locally stored video.

Regarding the Tivo Online streaming, there are so many factors that could be causing the problems it's hard to pinpoint. After the latest Flash update didn't help, I tried disabling hardware acceleration in the Flash settings and that seemed to have helped performance this time when previously it didn't. After that change Tivo Online performs similarly (but not well) in Chrome, Opera, and Firefox. Could be a coincidence though.

Also, my Roamio got the 20.5.9 update last night rather abruptly. It rebooted without warning in the middle of doing two recordings and watching a recording. After the update I tried watching a recording streaming in Chrome and actually had the gray buffer bar going strong for awhile (10-15) minutes and the video and audio were great. Then the buffer bar disappeared for the rest of the show and the video got crappy again.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

I have been watching this thread and thought I would add some info from my testing. I have a Bolt and a Roamio with a stand alone stream.

Tested on a 1.5 year old Dell laptop (i5 8 megs of ram) running Win 10 all software up to date. Used TiVo On Line to move a show (News Hour) from my Roamio to my Bolt and then tested view that show with latest versions of Edge, IE, Opera, Chrome, & FireFox, both from my Bolt and Roamio. I am not sure if Chrome is a 32 or 64 bit version if someone knows how to tell I will check.

Results: 
Edge: Played show from both Bolt & Roamio without issues
Opera: Played show from both Bolt & Roamio, however when playing from Roamio there were issue with sound/video
Chrome: Played show from both Bolt & Roamio, however like Opera there where issues playing from Roamio with sound/video
IE: Word not play from either DVR just blue spinning cycle.
FireFox; After disabling some extensions played show from both Bolt & Roamio without issues.
I only spent a few minutes with each test so I can not say if there would be more issues with extended use.

I also tested IE on a Windows 8.1 desktop and a Windows 7 desktop neither would play videos. Guess IE just doesn't work for some reason.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

atmuscarella said:


> I am not sure if Chrome is a 32 or 64 bit version if someone knows how to tell I will check.


In Chrome, go to the menu, and either go to Settings->About, or, Help->About Google Chrome.

If you have 64-bit, it will show it in the version. e.g. mine show
Version 49.0.2623.108 m (64-bit)
Version 51.0.2690.0 canary (64-bit)

If you have 32-bit, there just won't be any indication. e.g.
Version 49.0.2623.108 m

BTW, thread drift, on Linux, support for 32-bit Chrome recently ended.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

justen_m said:


> In Chrome, go to the menu, and either go to Settings->About, or, Help->About Google Chrome.
> 
> If you have 64-bit, it will show it in the version. e.g. mine show
> Version 49.0.2623.108 m (64-bit)
> ...


Ok thanks, I am using the 32 bit version of Chrome.


----------



## WalkingAlive (Mar 29, 2016)

My laptop browser was Chrome 32 bit & TiVo Online was unwatchable. After reading some of the suggestions, my first shot was to switch browsers to Firefox ... and ... WallawallaWashington ... Success! Thank you all you fellow nerdies!


----------



## GPT999 (Jun 22, 2009)

Problem started when I upgraded to windows 10 64 bit maybe coincidence not sure. Choppy playback in chrome, firefox, IE 32 bit. Will not play ( spinning blue circle) in IE or chrome 64. My 2 pc's now upgraded to windows 10 will not play tivo video w/o choppy. My wife's laptop which also has just upgraded to window 10 but also has the choppy playback....


----------



## drtdiver83 (Sep 8, 2015)

By any chance do you guys know if your cable systems have moved to mpeg4? I'm having choppy playback on everything that is mpeg4. Mpeg2 plays back flawless 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

GPT999 said:


> Problem started when I upgraded to windows 10 64 bit maybe coincidence not sure. Choppy playback in chrome, firefox, IE 32 bit. Will not play ( spinning blue circle) in IE or chrome 64.


Coincidence. I get choppy playback on my Linux machines, 64-bit Chrome and Firefox.

I can stream video, albeit choppy, on my two Win 10 machines, with Chrome and Firefox, both 64-bit. Not sure why 64-bit chrome doesn't work for you. I haven't had any luck streaming with IE or Edge on Win 10, both 64-bit (I think).

On both Windows and Linux, Firefox seems to be less choppy than Chrome, even though all are using the same version of Flash, more or less. I suppose it could be my imagination or limited sampling.



drtdiver83 said:


> By any chance do you guys know if your cable systems have moved to mpeg4? I'm having choppy playback on everything that is mpeg4. Mpeg2 plays back flawless


My cable system is all MPEG-2, and I get choppy playback, as noted previously.


----------



## TiVoSupport_Sarah (Mar 30, 2015)

Good Afternoon Community,
Thank you all for the in depth feedback.
I would like it if I can get everyone having this issue to please PM me your TSN's(TiVo Service/Serial Number).
Thank You & Have A Great Weekend.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I updated Adobe Flash Player on my Windows 10 machine - version currently being used is: 21.0 r0 (32 bit)
Then playing through Firefox (which uses above Flash player) it looks like choppiness is gone though it does take about 20% CPU resources during playback on my 4 core I7 laptop.


----------



## OhFiddle (Dec 11, 2006)

My local Comcast has recently made the MPEG4 transition for some channels, but I see no difference in performance between streaming MPEG2 and MPEG4 videos on Tivo Online.

If the problem was just Flash I would think there would be issues streaming flash videos on other websites. There aren't any Flash issues for me on other sites in Chrome, Opera, or Firefox. 

If the problem was network related I would think it would affect the streaming to my Android tablet, which it doesn't. I also tried just transferring some shows (both MPEG2 and MPEG4) from the Roamio Plus to my computer using KMTTG. This is the same path that should be used for streaming to this computer (wired LAN going through a couple of 100Mbps switches). They transferred at around 65Mbps and play without issue on the computer.

It seems significant to me that I no longer see the gray bar for the buffer anymore, just the green bar for the play progress.

Incidentally I tried streaming a couple of shows this morning and it is much better at this time, still no gray bar though.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

OhFiddle said:


> If the problem was just Flash I would think there would be issues streaming flash videos on other websites. There aren't any Flash issues for me on other sites in Chrome, Opera, or Firefox.


Good point. Same here. No problem with Flash videos from other sources.


> If the problem was network related I would think it would affect the streaming to my Android tablet, which it doesn't. I also tried just transferring some shows (both MPEG2 and MPEG4) from the Roamio Plus to my computer using KMTTG. This is the same path that should be used for streaming to this computer (wired LAN going through a couple of 100Mbps switches). They transferred at around 65Mbps and play without issue on the computer.


Again, same. I except my Roamio Plus and desktop are wired gigabit, and laptop is wireless AC. Transferring shows from to my laptop right now at just under 200Mbps.



> It seems significant to me that I no longer see the gray bar for the buffer anymore, just the green bar for the play progress.


Again, same. Other Flash videos show a grey bar to indicate the video is being buffered. With TiVo online playback, this never seems to occur. When I hit pause, my network traffic shows there is still data being transferred, but the player doesn't show any data being buffered. Not sure what is going on in this case.

Just last night I streamed a video with Firefox and it seemed to work fine. A few days ago I was getting pauses. Firefox definitely seems better than Chrome, which is almost unwatchable.


----------



## RFEngineer (Oct 30, 2006)

Used to work for me, and was working within the last month or so. Doesn't now - just stutters and jumps.

Chrome, Opera, Firefox, IE - all latest versions including Flash.

Win7/Win10, doesn't matter here.

Oh, well. Was kinda cool when it did work.

Back to the Android app on my Galaxy Tab S and I'm good for now.


----------



## mgoerlic (Jul 2, 2013)

Are there any fixes for this issue yet in Chrome?


----------



## mhalladay (Feb 12, 2007)

I've just gotten a Surface Pro 4 (w/ core i5 processor, 8G RAM), and am hoping to give up my Android tablet and use this exclusively - so I've been testing a lot of alternatives to Android apps. So far, I'm having this same 'too choppy' problem w/ Tivo Online (with Chrome on the Surface Pro 4). 

So, far, every other streaming video within Chrome is working very well (YouTube, Coursera, Cox Contour - even streaming their live feed, etc.) There is no Tivo Win10 app available, so am hoping to see a solution to this problem!


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I saw a suggestion in another thread about Chrome. Turn off hardware acceleration. I tried this, and it seems to fix the problem. Just go to settings, advanced settings, near the bottom, uncheck hardware acceleration. Harware acceleration ON == stuttering playback. Off == perfect playback.

Chrome 50.0.2661.94 m (64-bit) appears to be streaming fine now on my W10 (10586.218 64-bit) laptop, similar specs (i5-5200u, 8GB RAM), wireless AC, from my Roamio Plus, gigabit Ethernet.


----------



## Jasafar (Jul 15, 2003)

justen_m said:


> I saw a suggestion in another thread about Chrome. Turn off hardware acceleration. I tried this, and it seems to fix the problem. Just go to settings, advanced settings, near the bottom, uncheck hardware acceleration. Harware acceleration ON == stuttering playback. Off == perfect playback.
> 
> Chrome 50.0.2661.94 m (64-bit) appears to be streaming fine now on my W10 (10586.218 64-bit) laptop, similar specs (i5-5200u, 8GB RAM), wireless AC, from my Roamio Plus, gigabit Ethernet.


That's it. Finally.. Thank you!


----------



## Big Boy Laroux (Oct 10, 2006)

Jasafar said:


> That's it. Finally.. Thank you!


Yes it is! Thanks to justen_m!

Edit - hmmm, it worked ok for a little bit, then back to being choppy.


----------



## evolved (Oct 25, 2011)

justen_m said:


> I saw a suggestion in another thread about Chrome. Turn off hardware acceleration. I tried this, and it seems to fix the problem. Just go to settings, advanced settings, near the bottom, uncheck hardware acceleration. Harware acceleration ON == stuttering playback. Off == perfect playback.
> 
> Chrome 50.0.2661.94 m (64-bit) appears to be streaming fine now on my W10 (10586.218 64-bit) laptop, similar specs (i5-5200u, 8GB RAM), wireless AC, from my Roamio Plus, gigabit Ethernet.


Was going crazy with the stuttering. This worked for me, thanks!


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

evolved said:


> Was going crazy with the stuttering. This worked for me, thanks!


It was driving me nuts as it used to be just fine months ago. I ended up installing Firefox to see if it would play better and it was just fine. Now chrome is working good again. Not sure what's going on with that Hardware acceleration option.

Glad it wasn't just me.


----------



## web1b (Oct 3, 2006)

I had this problem several months ago, then the recordings started playing fine for a few months and now it has gotten choppy again varying from annoying occasional pauses to completely unplayable.

I can play Youtube and Netflix videos of higher quality from the same laptops with no issue.
Why is playback of an SD Tivo recording from my Roamio more difficult than playing back a full HD Youtube or Netflix video from the same network connection?
If it was the laptop, wifi or Internet speed issue, the same problem would exist with playback of all online streaming video and wouldn't be confined to only playback of Tivo recordings.


----------



## Craig Doxey (Nov 27, 2016)

I finally threw in the towel. I have a TIVO OTA which works well, except for in-home streaming to a browser. Ended up buying a used Slingbox, hooked it to one of my Tivo Mini's, and now I get excellent in-home or out of home streaming of my Tivo service. Even though I had opened several tickets with TIVO, this issue was never resolved. It's the only part of TIVO that I dislike. So if you're wanting to do alot of streaming to a browser, check out the Slingbox.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Craig Doxey said:


> I finally threw in the towel. I have a TIVO OTA which works well, except for in-home streaming to a browser. Ended up buying a used Slingbox, hooked it to one of my Tivo Mini's, and now I get excellent in-home or out of home streaming of my Tivo service. Even though I had opened several tickets with TIVO, this issue was never resolved. It's the only part of TIVO that I dislike. So if you're wanting to do alot of streaming to a browser, check out the Slingbox.


Can/does the Slingbox work wirelessly?


----------



## Craig Doxey (Nov 27, 2016)

Yes, the slingbox can work wirelessly (which I'm doing) or it also has an ethernet jack. I'm very happy with the streaming performance. Maybe TIVO should buy up Slingbox and use their (apparently) more advanced streaming capabilities.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Craig Doxey said:


> Yes, the slingbox can work wirelessly (which I'm doing) or it also has an ethernet jack. I'm very happy with the streaming performance. Maybe TIVO should buy up Slingbox and use their (apparently) more advanced streaming capabilities.


Might I ask, which model of Slingbox are you using? Also, I assume that it can be connected directly to a Roamio OTA and not just a Mini? Have been wanting to explore in-house streaming to a browser for those rooms in the house without a TV set--just use a tablet or laptop there instead--but the TiVo/Stream solution has not looked favorable without a wired TiVo system.


----------



## Craig Doxey (Nov 27, 2016)

Slingbox M2. It uses a small IR transmitter that you place in front of the IR sensor on the OTA or Mini so that the Slingbox can control channels and other things on the OTA/Mini. In that regard it's a little slower on the response time, but if you're just watching a channel or show the streaming is great and rock solid. Wouldn't be good just surfing channels as there's a little time lag between when you click a button on the Slingbox and the amount of time to send it to the IR sender and the OTA/Mini to receive it and take action.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Craig Doxey said:


> Slingbox M2. It uses a small IR transmitter that you place in front of the IR sensor on the OTA or Mini so that the Slingbox can control channels and other things on the OTA/Mini. In that regard it's a little slower on the response time, but if you're just watching a channel or show the streaming is great and rock solid. Wouldn't be good just surfing channels as there's a little time lag between when you click a button on the Slingbox and the amount of time to send it to the IR sender and the OTA/Mini to receive it and take action.


Thanks. I thought I read earlier here of some issue using a browser with the newer Slingbox models--perhaps it was a more obtrusive frame, or advertising? Has it been working well for you/any such issue?


----------



## Craig Doxey (Nov 27, 2016)

I've been using Chrome for my browser and so far the video quality is very smooth - unlike the choppy/rewind glitches I was getting using the same browser and TIVO stream.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Craig Doxey said:


> I've been using Chrome for my browser and so far the video quality is very smooth - unlike the choppy/rewind glitches I was getting using the same browser and TIVO stream.


Cool--thanks for the recommendation!


----------

